# Looking for a Standard exhaust cat back for r35 2017



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

Looking for a standard cat back for my 2017 gtr, it has tomie extreme ti cat back fitted and it’s to noisy for me, I must be getting old 😩
Preferably mainland Scotland I can collect, anywhere else would need it posted.
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It might be worth calling knight racer, he generally has loads of second hand ones, you might drop lucky with a late one.

Is your exhaust the 102 mm titanium version?


----------



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

Not sure mate, it was on the car when I bought it


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

.


----------

